# Dashboard/interior plastics



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi all looking for some product recommendations to clean the interior of my car

cheers


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

G101 All purpose cleaner diluted 1:20 for cleaning carpets and matts etc.. Can also be used for having a major clean on the leather seats, just make sure you use a leather cream conditioner or something afterwords

Any detailers spray diluted should be good enough for cleaning the dashboard door cards sills etc..

Depends how much you want to spend. These products are cheap and do the same job as anything else really.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

I've had some decent results with this stuff. Reasonable price too.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Baby wipes and Mr Sheen work for me


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks guys, the carpets and seats are generally ok. More the plastics, I didn't want anything that has that gloss shine or I have used stuff in the past that leaves a sort of white residue. Will pick up some poorboys and also give the baby wipes a go. Will keep the G101 in mind for the better weather when the seats will be getting there coating.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

I use Autobrite direct FAB followed by Pink Sheen.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

s_robinson91 said:


> I use Autobrite direct FAB followed by Pink Sheen.


Thanks mate will look it up


----------



## pewpew (Jun 19, 2014)

For large areas ie dashboard door panels, I use autoglym interior shampoo, few spritz on a folded microfibre cloth and wipe down, flip it over and use dry side to finish.

For smaller intricate areas ie near spoiler buttons heater nobs, one spritz into a detailing brush of AG interior shampoo, and using circles it will lather up lifting dirt trapped in between gaps. Before it dries use a clean dry MF cloth to pick up the junk you've just lifted.

Good luck.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks will pick up some detailing brushes


----------

